# Let's talk about limits



## zedex (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread is in response to comments made in Ga Swamper's Sheepshead Saturday thread.

I am sure I speak for most of us when I tell people to butt-out. We do not need, nor do we want, someone telling us what we should and should not keep when we fish.

 The gov't has imposed limits on everything under the sun and fishing was not excluded. So, all the self-ordained conservationists who have little to no knowledge of which you speak should not speak.

 If the law says we have a limit of 10 and someone keeps 10, keep yourself quiet. If the law says we can keep 100, so be it.

 Some people maybe biting their tongue, or are going to blast me with comments such as "take only what you can eat". You know what???.... that's what we do. We may not eat 30 fish today, but we have freezers for the balance.
And, by using your logic, we will obey your command when you walk yourself out to the cow pasture and cut off only enough for your double cheeseburger and leave the rest of the cow for another day. But, if you have any meat in your freezer, you are no different than any one of us. It is called stocking up.

 Yes, these boats can go out another day, this is true. But, are you also going to whine when that boat needs refueling?? That's not saving fuel, is it?? 

 You cannot have it both ways. Fishing is more than catching fish. It is a means of providing to ourselves what God, himself, gave.  It is also about families playing together, teaching young ones how to fend for themselves, providing  good, unmolested, healthy food on the cheap, entertainment and, for some, a way of getting away from the spouse and having a few beers with friends.

 Of all the fishermen {and lovely ladies} that I know or have known, only one man took more than limit. It made me mad-- not only that he was taking over limit, but because he used his license, his father's license and his son's license in order to do it "legally". All are Asian, so names mean nothing and the license we have shows no date of birth.. The imposed limit is 4 fish when there are an estimated 142Million in the local water and he was keeping 8-12 per day.

 The rest of us promptly measure and either contain or release those outside of legal scope. Careful count is made and recordable fish are recorded. Too, big, too small, too many, too few...........we watch this stuff. We don't need you to watch for us. Most anglers of both salt and fresh know what we are doing. Besides, how do you know that 20, 30 or even 40 fish aren't going to be consumed at one sitting. 

 Do the terms "party", "low country boil", "family reunion" mean anything to you?? For all you know, there may be 200 people in attendance at some function where the fish are served. Does that make it better or justified for you??

 If the law allows us to catch so many of this species and so many of that and a few of the other, your position is no position at all.

 Poachers. Yep they exsist, too. Usually, the poachers are the ones screaming for conservation. Want to know why?? So the fish- or whatever animal- is there for them. Poachers come in every form as well, even to the gov't level. True anglers cannot stand poachers. They are along the lines of thieves- they are stealing from all of us. And, no true angler is going to tolerate that. Every angler I know would not only report the poaching, but would record what they see and, if need be, disable a boat to prevent escape. There may even be some form of river justice delivered.

 So, there you go. This is the thread. If you have something to say about someone keeping a legal limit of any species, this is the place to let us know. Don't hide behind private messaging and the assumed anonymity of it.

Say your peace. Go ahead.

 And, for all you other anglers out there, I say "have fun fishing" and if you would like to add to anything I said here, please do so. Let's put these peoples' mind to rest.


----------



## skiff23 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree. I get to fish just a handfull of times a year. I try to catch my limit when i do fish. I don't think that makes me or nobody else a bad person.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 20, 2012)

Amen and Amen  !!!!!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 20, 2012)

I do NOT like being told what I can catch, what I can keep, and how many I can keep. If you looked inside my cooler after a 3 day fishing trip... you would see I don't have to worry much about being caught with too many fish. I do agree with fishing regulations that benifit the fish population. I want to be sure that my children have the same fishing opportunities that I do in the future. As Skiff23 stated, if I get to go inshore/offshore fishing twice a year I'm lucky. So when I do get the chance I do my best to catch as many as I can (within the legal limits) to be able to have a big fresh meal, then put a few back in the freezer for next time as well. See Y'all


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 20, 2012)

*Prohibiting acess will never work!*

It all boils down to a matter of personal responsibility.  Just as the American Indians kept only what they needed to live, then that is a good philosophy to follow.  When a party, reunion or other function is pending, it is wise to stockpile a bounty of the sea for that future event.  Poaching is stealing from all of us who are anglers.  The new goal of the conservation crowd on the far left is catch and release.  Then they will move to no catch zones.  MPA's are already here.  The fish managers place an emphasis on restrictive fishing but forego the more expensive route of increasing habitat.  But limiting access is not the American way.  Increasing the opportunity for all to fish and catch fish is the American way and can only be done with habitat programs, i.e. new reefs and enhancement of the old.  Oyster bed re-establishment is another way to increase inshore habitat.  
The managers will privately admit that enforcement of their current rules is a daunting task and may not be possible.  My question is when will they shift from restrictions to enhancing the fishery habitat?  That is the only real remedy for the future of fishing.  Prohibiting the access to this activity will not work.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 20, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> My question is when will they shift from restrictions to enhancing the fishery habitat?  That is the only real remedy for the future of fishing.
> 
> Capt. Jimmy



Do you mean like the artificial reef building (subway cars, reef balls, concrete pipe, bridge rubble etc.) and oyster reef restoration that CRD is heavily involved in? Or is there some other enhancements that you would like to see?

To the thread topic-we should all support the resource as "consumable" and renewable. If the limit is "X" & I can catch "X" then I am going to eat or freeze "X"! 

I may voluntarily release some 'seed sows' but that is just my choice.


----------



## drdarby45 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great post, i wouldnt take crap like that if i was doing everything 100% legal


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 20, 2012)

*They can do more.*



Mechanicaldawg said:


> Do you mean like the artificial reef building (subway cars, reef balls, concrete pipe, bridge rubble etc.) and oyster reef restoration that CRD is heavily involved in? Or is there some other enhancements that you would like to see?
> 
> To the thread topic-we should all support the resource as "consumable" and renewable. If the limit is "X" & I can catch "X" then I am going to eat or freeze "X"!
> 
> I may voluntarily release some 'seed sows' but that is just my choice.




*Yes, the CRD does seem to do a little of the habitat enhancement, but most is down around the CRD headquarters.  I wonder why that is the case?
Seems like they could do a whole lot more for the entire coast of Georgia.  Nearshore reefs are shortchanged and need reef markers that are missing.  There are three that I know of.  They need more structure, too.  Check out Alabama and see how many reefs that they have!  A better job can be done in Georgia from Tybee light to St. Mary's channel.  Compared to Florida and Alabama, Georgia is not even in the game.  

I commend you for your release of breeding stock.  Watch out though, the experts may mandate it in the future and take the initiative away from us as sportsmen.  *


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 20, 2012)

Sure, they can do more. If you like higher tax payments. The fact is that DNR has had its budget cut by every Gov. Since Zig Zag.

Perhaps a better way to get it done is via private participation. There are groups already engaged in that effort on a significant scale.

As for the other states, you'll find they have strong non-profits behind the best efforts.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 20, 2012)

Special interest groups, you mean?! No thanks, PEW, PETA, the ocean conservancy, Georgia' s CCA chapter, the manatee foundation...no thanks. 

what was originally said was spot on!

Our CRD was the only state organization between North Carolina and Texas top fail at a reddish stocking program. They are to involved in"private organizations".

As far as funding DNR is about to fall under the state patrol umbrella anyway.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 20, 2012)

*Shift to habitat enhancement if the economy ever improves.*



Mechanicaldawg said:


> Sure, they can do more. If you like higher tax payments. The fact is that DNR has had its budget cut by every Gov. Since Zig Zag.
> 
> Perhaps a better way to get it done is via private participation. There are groups already engaged in that effort on a significant scale.
> 
> As for the other states, you'll find they have strong non-profits behind the best efforts.



*Surprise, surprise, I already know all that you stated.  In Alabama they formed a joint force to enhance the fishing with the DNR and the local tourist bureaus.  That meant reef development.  And in Florida, the DNR there does issue private reef permits for the expansion and augmentation of the reefs.  In fact, they have reef manufacturers who build the structure for the private citizen who wants to enhance the reefs.  I believe that they are much more user friendly and it seems to work for them.  I was told that the same type reef structures here will not work due to strong currents, and that was by the DNR.  Oh, yes with respect to the money, the license fees for our fishing license goes into the general fund and not for such things as reef enhancement.  Alabama has over 40K reefs and they are touted to be the Snapper Capital of the world.  Dedication of license fees for those projects would be a step in the right direction.  *


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 20, 2012)

License fees go to the general fund but must be allocated back to the wildlife agency. 

If you know of any specific cases that has not happened please report it as it is a violation of federal law.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 20, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Special interest groups, you mean?! No thanks, PEW, PETA, the ocean conservancy, Georgia' s CCA chapter, the manatee foundation...no thanks.
> 
> what was originally said was spot on!
> 
> ...



Last statement is, well, strange.

As for the silly attack on CCA, one of the few organizations actually working on reef enhancement, I'm SHOCKED, to learn that you don't approve?!?!LOL

(Thanks for following me!)


----------



## sea trout (Mar 20, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Texas top fail at a reddish stocking program.



is that somthing new?
oh, did u mean raddish?


----------



## PaulD (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol. Auto correct. Red fish, not radish. Though that would be cool, they are good in bloody mary.

M D, they do a lot to protect reefs, see closure of a section of Grays feet.  They also do a lot to support a no keep fishery, see support od snapper closure, supper of tighter restriction on recreational harvest in our state. The "volunteer" don't keep trout junk. Etc. They pay thirty people like officers and such good money too. Hey, speaking of that are you still on their board this year and helping with their fund raising? How did you do with out last year?

-peace out.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 21, 2012)

The idea of reef enhancement is a good concept, as long as it is not at the expence of the taxpayer. It should come from user fees ,maybe an additional fee on the fishing license, or in the manner of citizen participation. Another concept would be to require commercial fishermen to help finance  reef enhancement for the public in exchange for pillaging, or utililizing public waters in exchange for using our fishing stock to make a living.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Mar 21, 2012)

sea trout said:


> is that somthing new?
> oh, did u mean raddish?



I hate Raddishes!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 21, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Lol. Auto correct. Red fish, not radish. Though that would be cool, they are good in bloody mary.
> 
> M D, they do a lot to protect reefs, see closure of a section of Grays feet.  They also do a lot to support a no keep fishery, see support od snapper closure, supper of tighter restriction on recreational harvest in our state. The "volunteer" don't keep trout junk. Etc. They pay thirty people like officers and such good money too. Hey, speaking of that are you still on their board this year and helping with their fund raising? How did you do with out last year?
> 
> -peace out.



Anyone have any idea what this guy is talking about?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 21, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> The idea of reef enhancement is a good concept, as long as it is not at the expence of the taxpayer. It should come from user fees ,maybe an additional fee on the fishing license, or in the manner of citizen participation. Another concept would be to require commercial fishermen to help finance  reef enhancement for the public in exchange for pillaging, or utililizing public waters in exchange for using our fishing stock to make a living.



I tend to agree and am involved in doing so via a couple of great organizations- CCA and MBARA.org


----------



## PaulD (Mar 21, 2012)

Mud Minnow said:


> I hate Raddishes!



Man, some ranch dressing and they are great!!! I like fresh sliced cucumber with salt and pepper much better though.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 21, 2012)

Re-allocation of the funds that the DNR/CRD spends on enforcement toward habitat enhancement could be money better spent is what I originally stated.   Agree or disagree?

 In both FL and ALA, the tourist industry has ponied up money for reefs and enhancement so that it would create a fishery to draw tourists.  They have done this for their own self-interest. Yes, or NO?

Georgia could do likewise, but a real problem is the two Georgias.  M D (Walton County) you know what I mean since you are from the privileged Georgia and get all the stocking from our hatchery down here on the Hill for stripers, for example.  True or False?

Any of ya'll ever wonder why there are no saltwater fish hatcheries in Georgia, while there are plenty for freshwater fish?
True or False?

So, parse that and smoke it over, DAWG.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 21, 2012)

*Veggies are good for you!*



PaulD said:


> Man, some ranch dressing and they are great!!! I like fresh sliced cucumber with salt and pepper much better though.



DITTO


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 21, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> Re-allocation of the funds that the DNR/CRD spends on enforcement toward habitat enhancement could be money better spent is what I originally stated.   Agree or disagree? You must not have a clue of how little is spent for enforcement in either of the Divisions of DNR (WRD or CRD) It ain't much. The men and women are vastly understaffed, under-equipped and under-paid.
> 
> In both FL and ALA, the tourist industry has ponied up money for reefs and enhancement so that it would create a fishery to draw tourists.  They have done this for their own self-interest. Yes, or NO? I am not familiar with Alabamer but I do know that private interest, as I have said prior, such as the Mexico Beach Artificial Reef Association have ponied up tremendously in Florida. There is no reason that some of us should not stop the hand ringing and engage to do the same here in Georgia. You do realize that there are several organizations here in Georgia already doing that! YES, or no?
> 
> ...



You might try to quit looking down your nose at everyone and trying to tell them that it is your way or no way Neck.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey MD, do you like Radishes? Maybe Carrots?


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 21, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You might try to quit looking down your nose at everyone and trying to tell them that it is your way or no way Neck.



*I will when you stop being a sycophant for the DNR/CRD and knock that chip off your shoulder.

Gottcha, Bro!*


----------



## krazywayne (Mar 21, 2012)

AWESOME! I am gonna post this in freshwater forum! Thanks!


----------



## PaulD (Mar 22, 2012)

Man, I had a bowl of oatmeal with my coffee this morning and it was so good!!
Mr.Jimmy, have you got your garden planted yet?


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 24, 2012)

Paul,
It is planted and I love raddishes.  So now I am whiting or southern kingfish angling.
Thanks,
Capt. Jimmy


----------

